# INTP Business people? Want to be an accountant...



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

sraddatz said:


> I used to be terrible at verbal communication. I joined Toastmaster's for about 2 years. The change was like night and day. Toastmaster's is international, so more than likely, there's a local chapter no matter where you are.
> 
> If you're unfamiliar with Toastmaster's, I'll give you a quick run down of what a normal meeting is like.
> 
> ...


This. I only did Toastmasters for two years, but it helped immensely in certain areas. 

Also, if you like stories, Toastmasters is awesome. You get to sit around and listen to people talk about a variety of interesting topics you might never have thought about.

It's also not too expensive, and most groups are willing to let you negotiate paying in pieces if it's hard to afford (at least when I was there).

My only additional recommendation is to try a few groups and see what fits. All groups are different and have different vibes. So while one may not work, there is probably another that does. 

Seriously, Toastmasters is great.


As to being an accountant, I currently work for a small company. We have one accountant and one bookkeeper. The bookkeeper is somewhat extroverted. The accountant is not (unless you know her REALLY well).

She spends the majority of her time alone working on her separate projects (about 60% of her work). The other 40% is spent explaining the budget to the bosses, directing the bookkeeper, and coordinating with our out of state office (where most of our payroll/invoices stem from). 

She's not really into group socialization or meeting new people (she's not a salesperson type extrovert), but she EXCELS at knowing what she wants done and making sure the people she depends on do it right. She is not afraid to tell people what to do and how to fix things they screw up. 

So she gets her peace and quiet, but she's not afraid to be honest with others via phone/email when something needs to be done/changed. 

If she didn't have that, she probably wouldn't be able to do her current job, as our out of state office has a bunch of new hires who are still learning the ropes (and tend to screw up a lot, despite their earnest efforts to succeed).


----------

